# Toro GroundMaster 120 mower engine problems



## videorov (May 23, 2011)

I replaced the fuel pump and its still having a hard time to stay running.
I see that the fuel fitler is only about 1/8" of fuel in it. I would think it
should have more in it. I flushed the tank out and the fuel lines and replace filter. It will only run for about 20 secs and then if I increase the choke it might run 10 sec's longer.
I thinking some kind of fuel problem but not sure since I replaced the fuel pump.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Drain the fuel bowl on the carburater, sounds like you have a dirty carburator.


----------



## videorov (May 23, 2011)

I don't see a bowl on this motor. Kohler OHV. There is a round plate
that bolts down under the air cleaner filter over the Carb.
Where would this drain plug to located?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

On the bottom of the carburater bowl there is a 9/16ths bolt/plug made of brass, don't cross thread it during re-installation. If you can get a wrench on it just loosen it until fluid starts dripping and turn the engine over pumping fresh fuel through the system, (take the spark plug wire/s off the plug/s so the engine don't start with the bowl dripping fluid).

Draining the bowl is a quick fix for getting lose debris and condensation bubbles out. It is possible your carburater may need a complete cleaning, but from your description it suggest there is a water bubble blocking the gas.


----------



## videorov (May 23, 2011)

Thankyou very much for your help. I will give that a try and see if I can
get this thing running right again.
Thanks again


----------



## videorov (May 23, 2011)

I sure don't see where a bowl could fit under this carb on this V design. I don't see
how anyone could get down under this carb without maybe taking the whole thing off. It looks like a pain. Not like the old days of having the bowl right out in the open
where I could unscrew the drain plug or take the whole bowl off.
Looks like this bowl might be part of the carb. I wish this forum would let me post a picture of it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You can post a picture of it, here is one way:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f36/please-read-before-posting-images-346456.html

BG


----------



## videorov (May 23, 2011)

Looking at carb from the side.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Is that the blower housing/fly wheel cover blocking the view? That faded red wire leads to a anti backfire solenoid. On some carbs that solenoid holds the bowl on the carb, others will have a brass plug.

What are the engine numbers or you can go through and find the break down yourself, here.


----------



## videorov (May 23, 2011)

Yes thats the flywheel housing cover and you couldn't get it off without removing
some of the frame looks like. There isn't enough room to slide it off.
I will have to check the engine numbers if I can find them.


----------



## videorov (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Toro GroundMaster 120 mower engine problems seem to running now after I*

Had to take the tank out to check the spark plug. I had to take two straps off and lift the tank out to get to the spark plug thru a wall by
the tank. I then placed the tank back in and put some new gas in and
for some reaso I now have the fuel filter filled up like it should and then the thing started up and stayed running. Strange. Moving the tank around did something I guess.
So its running now but I had the drive train belt break but I know how to
replace that. So will be running tomorrow
You gotta love belts on these Groundmasters

Thanks guys for the help.


----------

